# Dog Nose "Effect"



## RainNotebook (Aug 23, 2008)

We went out to the creek yesterday and I got these couple shots that I love.



Of course my baby...









and the girl who is replacing me 






(and yes the water was that muddy... they kept kicking it all up)


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 23, 2008)

awww, the chi is adorable!
and I LOVE the eyes on the big dog!


----------



## epp_b (Aug 23, 2008)

"yo kero taco bell"


----------

